# On va y aller - prononciation



## shapirog

Bonjour,
Quand on dit "On va y aller", est-ce qu'il faut la prononcer comme:
[̃ɔ va i a le] ou [̃ɔ va ja le] ou quelque chose d'autre?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gutenberg

je dirais :
[̃ɔ va ja le]


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, [̃ɔ va i a le] est la  prononciation normale, [̃ɔ va ja le] la prononciation courante.
Les deux se comprennent aisément.


----------



## itka

tilt said:


> Pour moi, [̃ɔ va i a le] est la  prononciation normale, [̃ɔ va ja le] la prononciation courante.
> Les deux se comprennent aisément.


 Pareil.


----------



## Xence

J'aurais cru que la prononciation normale était: [̃ɔ va i ja le], car le *y* compte pour deux *i.* 
Ou je dis des bêtises?


----------



## allez_luya

Est-ce possible que la prononciation change suivant ce que l'on veux mettre en lumière..? 

[̃ɔ va i a le] en suivant une discution au sujet de la kermesse de l'école primaire ou d'un cours de cuisine

[̃ɔ va ja le] quand on veux simplement dire que l'on est sur le départ, ou que l'on est déjà en retard (il faut y aller)?

Mais c'est peut être simplement à force d'y penser que je tourne en rond


----------



## tilt

Xence said:


> J'aurais cru que la prononciation normale était: [̃ɔ va i ja le], car le *y* compte pour deux *i.*
> Ou je dis des bêtises?


Le _y_ se comporte effectivement comme un double _i_ quand il apparaît après une voyelle.
Mais ce n'est vrai qu'à l'intérieur des mots : on ne prononce aucun double _i_ dans _tramway _ou _trolley_, même s'ils sont suivis d'un mot commençant par une voyelle. Il n'y a donc aucune raison de le faire pour le mot _y_, qui se prononce simplement _.



allez_luya said:



			Est-ce possible que la prononciation change suivant ce que l'on veux mettre en lumière..? 

[̃ɔ va i a le] en suivant une discution au sujet de la kermesse de l'école primaire ou d'un cours de cuisine

[̃ɔ va ja le] quand on veux simplement dire que l'on est sur le départ, ou que l'on est déjà en retard (il faut y aller)?

Mais c'est peut être simplement à force d'y penser que je tourne en rond 

Click to expand...

Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas.
Même si y ne représente rien de particulier dans ton 2e cas, le mot reste le même que dans le 1er._


----------



## Xence

tilt said:


> Le _y_ se comporte effectivement comme un double _i_ quand il apparaît après une voyelle.
> Mais ce n'est vrai qu'à l'intérieur des mots : on ne prononce aucun double _i_ dans _tramway _ou _trolley_, même s'ils sont suivis d'un mot commençant par une voyelle. Il n'y a donc aucune raison de le faire pour le mot _y_, qui se prononce simplement _ .
> _


_

Nous sommes bien d'accord que la lettre "y", seule, se prononce . Mais là nous sommes dans une situation de liaison phonétique qui peut induire un comportement différent de cette lettre. Nous avons d'ailleurs quelque chose de similaire avec la prononciation du "s" entre deux voyelles; cette règle ressurgit en cas de liaison.

Le problème avec la lettre "y", dont le moins qu'on puisse dire est qu'elle est certainement la lettre plus bizarre de l'alphabet français, c'est qu'elle peut générer, séparément ou simultanément, deux i, ou plus précisément un "i"  et un yod [j]. Et parfois même trois i, comme c'est le cas avec le mot pays, dont l'une des transcriptions phonétiques (admise par le TLF) est [pεji], c'est à dire que le premier "i" se combine avec la voyelle "a" pour donner [ε], le second est un yod [j] et le troisième un  !

Ajoutons à cela quelques particularités régionales ou autres, et l'on est sûr de ne jamais pouvoir aboutir à quelque règle phonologique claire et définitive. Je prends un exemple au hasard: doit-on prononcer gruyère [gʀyjε:ʀ], [gʀyε:ʀ] ou [gʀyijε:ʀ]?


P.S: Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai toujours eu l'impression que François Deguelt dit "ili-ya" dans son tube soixante-huitard "Le ciel, le soleil et la mer"... _


----------



## tilt

Xence said:


> _Mais là nous sommes dans une situation de liaison phonétique qui peut induire un comportement différent de cette lettre._


Justement non ! Qui te dit qu'il faut faire une liaison phonétique ?
On n'en fait pas avec les autres mots se terminant en _y_, alors pourquoi le devrait-on avec le mot _y_ ?

Lorsqu'on sépare bien les syllabes d'une phrase, on conserve les éventuelles liaisons qu'elle comporte. Ainsi, _les trois enfants_se décompose en [le trwa za~ fa~].
Que ferais-tu pour _on va y aller_ ? Pour ma part, je ne dirais jamais [o~ va i ja le], mais bien [on va i a le]. Ne ferais-tu pas de même ?

Quant à la chanson, pour ma part, j'entends plutôt [il i a], mais je suis peut-être influencé par ma propre argumentation.
(à noter que ton lien va être supprimé, les renvois vers YouTube étant interdits sur ce site ).


----------



## Xence

Mais parce que dans ces exemples: _tramway_, _poney_, etc, la lettre "y" associée avec la voyelle qui la précède a déjà généré un autre son [e] ou [ε], il n'y a pas de yod final, contrairement au "y" tout seul qui génère ce yod [j].

Tu ne fais pas la liaison toi, dans "il y a"?


----------



## tilt

Xence said:


> Tu ne fais pas la liaison toi, dans "il y a"?


Je considère que non, même si l'enchainement rapide des sons _ et [a] donne nécessairement l'impression d'un [j].
Quand je décompose les syllabes, je dis bien [il i a] et pas [il i ja].

De toutes façons, la question de Shapirog portait sur l'absorption complète du  dans le [j].
Qu'on dise [o~ va i a le] ou [o va i ja le], ça reste différent de [o~ va ja le]. _


----------



## itka

Tu veux dire que pour toi le _ ne devient pas yod [j] ?  
Ça me paraît extrêmement bizarre ! J'aimerais bien entendre quel accent tu as pour séparer ainsi les sons ! Je n'imagine pas un francophone prononçant autrement que [̃ɔvajale]... du moins spontanément..._


----------



## TitTornade

[il i a], [o~ va i ale] ?
Je ne crois avoir jamais réussi à dire ça  Pour moi, même en langage prononcé avec un peu d'attention, il y a toujours un yod devant le "a". 

Est-ce que je l'ai jamais entendu dire... Je ne sais pas ! Si vous dites que vous le dites, c'est que vous le dites... 

En résumé : je pense toujours dire et entendre [il i ja], [õ va i jale] ou [il ja], [õ va jale] ??
Pour moi, il y a une nette différence entre par exemple "il y a..." et "il lui a donné" : [il i ja] et [il lɥi a done] (dans le 1er cas, toujours un yod entre _ et [a]__ ; dans le 2e cas : jamais de yod entre le son  et le son [a]...)

Tiens, je vais mettre un post sur la prononciation de "biologie" _


----------



## itka

> Pour moi, il y a une nette différence entre par exemple "il y a..." et "il lui a donné" : [il i ja] et [il lɥi a done] (dans le 1er cas, toujours un yod ; dans le 2e cas : jamais de yod...)


Pas vraiment étonnant ! Dans le 2e cas, ce n'est pas un yod... Tu as remarqué ? Tu as toi-même transcrit : ɥ (semi-voyelle correspondant à [y] le [y] de "rue")


----------



## TitTornade

Je voulais dire : pas de yod entre le son _ et le son [a], contrairement à [il i ja]_


----------



## itka

C'est un tout autre cas. Le _ est juste après une semi-voyelle...Toi, tu ne le prononces pas (moi non plus) mais il y a sans doute des régions où des gens prononcent comme ça..._


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Je considère que non, même si l'enchainement rapide des sons _ et [a] donne nécessairement l'impression d'un [j].
> Quand je décompose les syllabes, je dis bien [il i a] et pas [il i ja].
> _


_



tilt said:



			Que ferais-tu pour on va y aller ? Pour ma part, je ne dirais jamais [o~ va i ja le], mais bien [on va i a le].
		
Click to expand...

Vraiment ? 

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais entendu personne dire [ilia] (« il-i-a »), mais toujours [ilija] (« il-i-ya ») ou [ilja] (« il-ya »). De même, je n'ai jamais entendu [ɔ̃vaiale] (« on-va-i-aller »), mais [ɔ̃vaijale] (« on-va-i-yaller ») ou [ɔ̃vajale] (« on-va-yaller »)… Le hiatus [ia] est insupportable dans ce cas !



Xence said:



Ajoutons à cela quelques particularités régionales ou autres, et l'on est sûr de ne jamais pouvoir aboutir à quelque règle phonologique claire et définitive. Je prends un exemple au hasard: doit-on prononcer gruyère [gʀyjε:ʀ], [gʀyε:ʀ] ou [gʀyijε:ʀ]?

Click to expand...

Pas de chance pour toi, mais là aucun doute : c'est [gʁɥijɛʁ], du nom d'une région suisse ! _


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Le hiatus [ia] est insupportable dans ce cas !


Insupportable me semble exagéré. J'en arrive à me demander si nous ne prononçons pas tous pareil, mais avec des façons différentes de l'analyser.

Pour moi, dire qu'il y a un [j] au milieu du [ia] reviendrait à mettre un [w] dans le [oa] de _boa _(à comparer au [wa] de _bois_). Dans les deux cas, je crois que certes, la semi-voyelle s'entend, la transition des sons la faisant nécessairement sonner, mais qu'elle n'est pas prononcée par le locuteur.
C'est en tous cas ce que m'amène à penser la décomposition en syllabes que j'ai évoquée plus haut.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> J'en arrive à me demander si nous ne prononçons pas tous pareil, mais avec des façons différentes de l'analyser.
> 
> Pour moi, dire qu'il y a un [j] au milieu du [ia] reviendrait à mettre un [w] dans le [oa] de _boa _(à comparer au [wa] de _bois_). Dans les deux cas, je crois que certes, la semi-voyelle s'entend, la transition des sons la faisant nécessairement sonner, mais qu'elle n'est pas prononcée par le locuteur.


Là je ne comprends plus… Que veux-tu dire par une semi-voyelle qui s'entend mais qui n'est pas prononcée ?! 

Soit tu fais une transition de sons à l'aide du yod, soit tu ne la fais pas. Si donc tu fais cette transition, que tu le veuilles ou non, tu prononces [(i)ja] et non [ia] !


----------

